# WW2 "Allies" color!



## ThunderThud (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok its the Allies turn for some color pics!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 2, 2008)

and more


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bitchin stuff TT


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great!!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 2, 2008)

ok some more.


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great shots


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2008)

Love the Kittihawks with the more slanted and agressive sharks teeth. God that fits the P-40 so well.


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 2, 2008)

ok More


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 2, 2008)

ok some more !


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice. Did LOU IV have a salmon nose or was the color off. Good work TT.


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 2, 2008)

color is known to be off on that photo nose is yellow


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 2, 2008)

more!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 2, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 2, 2008)

ok some more!


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 3, 2008)

TT ya gotta keep em comin,man they are great, some of us here dont have acsess to the books you guys do. man great pics


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2008)

Excellent series TT! thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 3, 2008)

more


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 3, 2008)

more


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 4, 2008)

more!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2008)

Cool! Love the shot of the two Beauforts.


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Great shots tt 8)


----------



## Velius (Mar 5, 2008)

Wonderful pics! 

When I saw how many pics people posted in the Axis Color thread, I knew it was only a matter of time before the Allies got their own thread  

Keep 'em commin! 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice! Who's aircraft are the armorers loading .50cal into? 28 kills?!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 5, 2008)

That Francis S.Gebreski's Plane. The person in my Avitar!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2008)

Right! 

What threw me was the three ammo trays. Didn't see the fourth. And the cockpit did not look like a -51D.


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok I got time to upload more!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 8, 2008)

and more


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Heinz (Mar 9, 2008)

Great shots TT


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2008)

Excellent series of shots TT!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok some more


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Great pics tt


----------



## DIO (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone contributing to this thread.
I am absolutely amazed!

DIO


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2008)

Great stuff again TT. 

Here my three cents to that topic.

Source unknown.


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 10, 2008)

Beautiful shots Wurger !


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2008)

THX TT. Your stuff is also excellent.Great pics.


----------



## thirtybg (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's a digital restoration job I did on a pretty lousy print from my collection.

'Tis a rather scarce color view of a rare bird, the P-40D...






Project 914 Archives (Steve O. Reno collection)


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Thirtybg for sharing!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 13, 2008)

some more!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 13, 2008)

some more!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 13, 2008)

more


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 14, 2008)

Awesome, I like the WAVE coming out of the gun turrent!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Awesome, I like the WAVE coming out of the gun turrent!



HAAAA... out of all the photos... that one stuck in my mind too!
What was she doing in there?  

Good Call Wildcat.

AWESOME photos!!!!! Thanks

,


----------



## grob (Mar 14, 2008)

Great photos


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2008)

Friggin' amazing TT. I have so many comments that I must refrain. I could spend hours looking at what little pics you have posted. This is by far in the top 50 threads ever on this site. Beautiful.

And for those who aren't familiar with DC and the last pic. All of those buildings alongside "The Mall" east (up) from the memorial are no longer there. It is now the reflecting pool, WWII Memorial, Vietnam Memorial and grass for our fellow protester brethren to complain about all who have sacrificed before them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks again TT, Brilliant!!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm glad everyone is enjoying them,now time for some more!8)


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Man this thread just keeps gettin better and better


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 15, 2008)

Glad you all like it!8)


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 15, 2008)

I know it's been repeated but I have to say it again, I am shocked after a lifetime of looking at photos how many of these I have never seen before. Thanks I always look forward to see what's coming next
Art in DC


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 16, 2008)

The burning P-38... What aircraft are in the background? They look like Lightnings sitting on their tails. Any ideas?


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 16, 2008)

Matt They are P-38's getting ready to be scrapped  in Germany after the war ended alot of aircraft had to be destroyed as it deamed cheaper and un-necessary to ship them back to the states. The ironic part was that the crews destroying alot of the planes were German ex soldiers orGerman civilians trying to earn money for their families!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2008)

Cool stuff here TT.
Some additional pics I've found somewhere.


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 17, 2008)

Awsome Wurger Keep them coming!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok here are some more.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2008)

Love the shots mate top stuff!

Especially thes hudsons and grant/lee tank shots!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

Super shots..


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 21, 2008)

some more!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2008)

Keep 'em coming..


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 22, 2008)

Man, this thread just never ends! So many I've never seen before and I hope it never ends too!
Life has been hell for us on a few fronts here and these photos allow me to sit for a few minutes and lose myself.
A Heart felt thanks!
Art in DC


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2008)

But the stuff is great TT. Keep them coming !!!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 22, 2008)

Some more!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay, I'm behind the times on this wonderful thread. A few posts back, TT, you put up an amalgamation of a Short Sunderland and a Lancaster. What the heck was that??

And any ideas how may P-38s we sold to Britain? Never have seen one with British roundels before. They were British right?


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 22, 2008)

One thing that haunts me about this thread is the faces of those tankers training in the desert. You gotta wonder how many of them made it through with what they ran up against in North Africa, Italy and Europe in those Shermans.
Great shots as always.


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 22, 2008)

Matt you must be talking about this Plane. Notice the yellow P on the side. Its a Prototype! It was Called the Short-shetland. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy86aHpOdkg_
Also to the P-38 question very little P-38's went to the British for testing But as they were not equipped with the top secret super charger so the performance was not up to par and they refused them.


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 22, 2008)

now for some more!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2008)

ThunderThud said:


> Matt you must be talking about this Plane. Notice the yellow P on the side. Its a Prototype! It was Called the Short-shetland.
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy86aHpOdkg_




Where can we go for information? That is awesome!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 22, 2008)

Go Here The Short Sunderland Flying Boat
and Here Short Shetland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2008)

Please continue...!!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok Wayne here are some more!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 29, 2008)

more


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Great shots tt man i love those mustangs


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Great shots tt man i love those mustangs



With you on that Wilbur!!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 30, 2008)

yup more great shots cheers TT


----------



## ThunderThud (Apr 20, 2008)

more


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2008)

Mmmm not bad at all....


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

Great shots, everyone..!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 21, 2008)

Love the pics of the heavies. Keep 'em coming!

TO


----------



## v2 (Apr 25, 2008)

...




Johnnie Johnson


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2008)

Cool stuff here guys.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 25, 2008)

Excellent photos.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 25, 2008)

Great stuff TT.


----------



## ThunderThud (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent Guys Lets keep the color pics flowing , all can contribute to thread.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2008)

great shots guys!


----------



## v2 (May 5, 2008)

...


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Heinz (May 11, 2008)

Yup great shots


----------



## v2 (May 21, 2008)

Wellington Mk. X ( HZ258 ) in 1943- 304 Squadron PAF


----------



## RabidAlien (May 25, 2008)

some contributions:


(ETA: B-29 is the Enola Gay, Tinian Island, exact date unknown but around time of atomic bomb drops)


----------



## RabidAlien (May 25, 2008)

one more pic (my current desktop wallpaper):


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2008)

Cool pics, Rabid!


----------



## ThunderThud (Jun 8, 2008)

8) Bump!8)


----------



## magnocain (Jun 9, 2008)

The picture 7th from top, what kind of tank is that!


----------



## v2 (Jun 15, 2008)

Squadron leader Zumbach of No. 303 'Kościuszko' (Polish) Squadron RAF flying in his Spitfire VB aircraft, circa 1942


----------



## v2 (Jun 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Jun 17, 2008)

...


----------



## Erich (Jun 17, 2008)

hate to do this Thunderthud but the red/white checkered P-51 photos on page # 6 are all copyrighted from the 339th fg assoc of which I am a member, think it would be of your best interest and this web-site if you delete very one of them please.

Erich ~


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pics! I'll have you know I was actually planning on being productive this evening...

Few questions-

What plane's tail section is this? It doesn't look familiar.

And what's the deal with this Spitfire?


----------



## Haztoys (Jun 18, 2008)

"I" think the Spit is a photo bird.. But not real sure.. The tail gunner pic is nothing I've ever come across...


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 19, 2008)

That's what I'd guess, I don't see those big Hispanos sticking out. 

That tail is odd. I'd guess American because of the gun but I don't know anything that resembles it at all.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 19, 2008)

The tail is of a B-26 guys.


----------



## drgondog (Jun 24, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> The tail is of a B-26 guys.



It is the early B-26A(Marauder) without twin 50's


----------



## JugBR (Jun 26, 2008)

i like this picture:






it have a strong symbolism isnt ?


----------



## JugBR (Jul 2, 2008)

Brazilians at war:



www.sentapua.com.br said:


> On October 6th, 1944, the First Brazilian Fighter Squadron landed on Livorno Port in Italy to participate in Word War II as part of the 350th Fighter Squadron. The group was formed by 466 people: 49 pilots and 417 support men.
































more pictures and data:

Senta a Pua!


----------



## Tao-san (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for charing all these marvellous colour photos, make these people and events so close of us, incredible collection down here !
Thank you so much to all of you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2008)

Great pics Jug! Nice..


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 5, 2008)

thats true
muito bom post
1º grupo e aviação de caças?
fenomenal


----------



## ThunderThud (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry Erich i had no idea. I thought The copywrite Laws are intended for People who try to cash in for profit on other peoples pics.since this is a free sight i did not see the harm, and did not know they are copywrited. I will delete them if it is for the best.


----------



## Erich (Jul 13, 2008)

TT nope I have had phone calls from chaps I know that own the original negs, some are real bitches about having their stuff printed all over the net, and that image has been everywhere, so yes please just that image if you would to be removed.

thankx

E ~


----------



## v2 (Jul 19, 2008)

polish aircrafts....


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice. What is the twin engined aircraft V2?


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2008)

Found this here, but couldn't look at the rest because of an error. A sad photo. 

http://www.ww2incolor.com/gallery/albums/us_navy/aircraft_boneyard.jpg


----------



## v2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Very nice. What is the twin engined aircraft V2?



It's a PWS-33 Wyżeł.
PWS-33 WyÅ¼eÅ‚ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## timshatz (Jul 23, 2008)

"Wait until dad gets home and finds out your wrecked the Corsair...."


----------



## v2 (Jul 23, 2008)

timshatz said:


> "Wait until dad gets home and finds out your wrecked the Corsair...."


----------



## Graeme (Jul 25, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Very nice. What is the twin engined aircraft V2?








I'm sure V2 can provide further information Matt.


----------



## ThunderThud (Sep 3, 2008)

8)


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice photo Graeme, looking forward to some more insight from the Poles.


----------



## v2 (Sep 20, 2008)

...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.shorpy.com/files/images/1a35201u_0.jpg

http://www.shorpy.com/files/images/1a35218u.jpg

http://www.shorpy.com/files/images/1a35194u_0.jpg

http://www.shorpy.com/files/images/1a35288u1.jpg


----------



## ThunderThud (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey Gnomey! All I see are white Boxes with red "x" in them. You might want to try it again.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2008)

Images stopped working removed the


----------



## ThunderThud (Sep 21, 2008)

It takes me to shorpy site but it says page not found.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2008)

Strange. Try these.

Big Muddy: 1942 | Shorpy :: History in HD

Tractor Pull: 1942 | Shorpy :: History in HD

M-3s in Action: 1942 | Shorpy :: History in HD

A Full Tank: 1942 | Shorpy :: History in HD


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2008)

Good find Gnomey. Here's what I mined there.

And the last one is for those who like propaganda posters.


----------



## ThunderThud (Sep 21, 2008)

8) That works!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2008)

Great series of pics Matt!....good link Gnomey...


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 28, 2008)

All of these are from Flickr and credit goes to Etiennedup there.





















These are my favorites, but there are a lot more, so I've posted the link to his album. 

Hellcat on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2008)

The second from the bottom is one rough looking dude.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2008)

There are some great pics there, Catch.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I had access to the actual photos! And agreed about that pilot.


----------



## ThunderThud (Sep 28, 2008)

Totally Awsome! I've never seen good color pics of the Royal Navy's Fleet Air Arm. Lets keep this color Flowing guys. From all around the world!8)


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 29, 2008)

Neither had I, so I'm happy to have found some. I had only really seen one, a profile of a Corsair.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2008)

Top shots Catch!


----------



## v2 (Oct 9, 2008)

...


----------



## ThunderThud (Oct 11, 2008)

Cool pics I love the detail of the hand painted star and bars!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2008)

8)  Great shots.....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice V2 and Catch!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 13, 2008)

"Stand in the door!"


----------



## Trebor (Oct 13, 2008)

v2 said:


> ...



you got a bigger version of that first P-40?


----------



## v2 (Oct 20, 2008)

...


----------



## v2 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bristol Beauforts of 217 Squadron


----------



## Trebor (Oct 23, 2008)

V2, do you have a bigger version of this pic?


----------



## v2 (Oct 25, 2008)

Trebor said:


> V2, do you have a bigger version of this pic?



No, I haven't.... sorry


----------



## Trebor (Oct 25, 2008)

aww! well that's a bummer  ah well


----------



## v2 (Nov 24, 2008)

...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice shots V2!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2008)

Cool shots V2!


----------



## Trebor (Nov 24, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## v2 (Nov 25, 2008)

....


----------



## Trebor (Nov 25, 2008)

beautiful, V2!!


----------



## Erich (Nov 25, 2008)

392nd fs of the 367th fg.

this is a so-called google-life image though I can bet this was taken from one of the 367th fg ground personell, Life/google have gone on an od hunt ripping private pics and posting them with their watermark, though I shall not get on a huge rant on this


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 25, 2008)

Great pic Erich. I've been having a look at these Life pictures recently and there is some fantastic photos to be seen. Here are a few more, all from Google/Life.


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 25, 2008)

That first photo's great! Where are you guys finding these? I can't seem to.


----------



## v2 (Nov 26, 2008)

...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 26, 2008)

DAM nice photos Guys


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2008)

Top Shots!!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2008)

That pic of the Martin PBM is fantastic. I would love to build that bird.


----------



## v2 (Nov 27, 2008)

...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 27, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> That first photo's great! Where are you guys finding these? I can't seem to.



Catch, go to Google Images and in the search box type in whatever you're after followed by source:life. 
Here are some more.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2008)

8)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 27, 2008)

Amazing shots Andy!


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, thanks for posting and for the info Andy!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Nov 27, 2008)

Those are great shots


----------



## Trebor (Nov 27, 2008)

damn sam! those are gorgeous! I love the B-26 and the hellcats!


----------



## ThunderThud (Nov 27, 2008)

Awsome pics Guys! really thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trebor (Nov 27, 2008)

say, anobody got any color pics of B-24s?


----------



## v2 (Dec 8, 2008)

...


----------



## Trebor (Dec 9, 2008)

wow, that's a lotta P-39's


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 9, 2008)

Trebor said:


> wow, that's a lotta P-39's




P-63's actually

ugly aren't they?

Nice shot V2!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2008)

Agree, very nice V2. Presumably at the Bell factory, pre delivery to the USSR?
Robert, I've got quite a few colour shots of B24's, but not sure if I can post them due to copyright on the book. If you can obtain a copy, it's crammed with pics of the USAAF in Britain in WW2, with some fantastic pics that look like they were taken yesterday! The book is 'The Mighty Eighth in Colour', by Roger Freeman, an acknowledged 'expert' on the subject, with numerous books under his belt. It is thought that he coined the phrase 'The Mighty Eighth', and he lived in East Anglia, as a boy, during the war, noting and recording the airfields and aircraft of the USAAF in the area.


----------



## v2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Trebor said:


> say, anobody got any color pics of B-24s?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice shot V2! Haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow great shot!


----------



## fly boy (Dec 17, 2008)

ThunderThud said:


> ok some more.



theres the pics of fire tanks


----------



## v2 (Dec 18, 2008)

...


----------



## Trebor (Dec 18, 2008)

gorgeous! <3


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2008)

great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2008)

Lovely shots v2!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2008)

That last B-24G was a production commemorative was it not?


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think you're right Matt, it's got a bunch of names on the tail section.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 6, 2009)

Time to breathe some life into this again!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 6, 2009)

wow, that's new! British F4U's


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 9, 2009)

I beleive the "Commemorative B-24 is a contemporary photo of the Collings Foundations B-24. Was painted with the names of all the sponsors of the Aircraft. This looks like the paint job they had on the aircraft before it was re-painted in the Dragon and it's Tail markings. I think it was named "All American" at that point in time.


----------



## Trebor (Feb 9, 2009)

gorgeous shot, man!

but I think you're supposed to put up color pics from the WWII time period.

but thank you for that B-24!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just pointing out that the previous shot of this B-24 was a modern re-build as well and not a actual WWII Photo.


----------



## Dusan Lekic (Feb 11, 2009)

Great Photos! 8) 

All the best!
Dusan


----------



## v2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sherman in Italy..


----------



## Artistglory (Mar 6, 2009)

I did not know there where this many color pics. They look great. I like the crispy ones.


----------



## v2 (Mar 7, 2009)

...


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Mar 7, 2009)

That just looks awesome. I've never seen a P-38 in camo like that.


----------



## Trebor (Mar 8, 2009)

I've seen that pic before. lol


----------



## v2 (Mar 27, 2009)

English Russia » Soviet Soldiers at World War 2 in Color


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice pics V2. The P38 is one of two evaluared but rejected by the RAF, hence the camouflage colour scheme.


----------



## williamzhang (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok I love these pics thx Thunderthud and v2 !


----------



## v2 (May 13, 2009)

...


----------



## Trebor (May 13, 2009)

nice hawks!


----------



## Cota1992 (May 21, 2009)

Great shot of the armourers!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Catch22 (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 4, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Great Pictures


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2009)

Excellent pics Cory!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, amazing what you can find while procrastinating at work!


----------



## v2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hawks for France...


----------



## v2 (Jun 20, 2009)

P-40D in mud...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice pics V2, thanks.


----------



## ThunderThud (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm sure glad to see this Thread Is still Moving strong! Thanks for the contribution guys! I love Color!


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2009)

...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 22, 2009)

I just spent the last hour browsing this thread and have enjoyed every minute of it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ThunderThud (Jun 22, 2009)

8) oops put the pics in the wrong thread!


----------



## DKoor (Jun 23, 2009)

One of the best threads I saw lately.
Thanks for the excellent pictures!8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2009)

Ah, some more great pics!8)


----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2009)

Douglas Boston Mk.IIIs of No.24 Sqd, SAAF


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2009)

Good ones, guys!! I love the P-40 post ground loop. Looks like the pilot just managed to shut down the engine as only one prop appears bent.


----------



## proton45 (Sep 2, 2009)

Really beautiful pictures...


----------



## barneybolac (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## ThunderThud (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool looks like a B-25H model!


----------



## v2 (Nov 28, 2009)

Eniwetok Atoll...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice pics V2. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2009)

8)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## racerguy00 (Dec 3, 2009)

Photo won't resize for some reason. US NAVY photo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool picture Racerguy. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice pic....resize....somebody!


----------



## racerguy00 (Dec 5, 2009)

US Navy photo


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2009)

Excellent Racer. It pained me to delete that beautiful pic. But if the mods attempted to rectify every oversized pic, we would need full time jobs here on the forum.

Thanks.


----------



## racerguy00 (Dec 6, 2009)

US Navy photos and one found on the net


----------



## racerguy00 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry these are so small. I will try to upload larger ones next time.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 17, 2009)

These were all originally B/W but were colorized.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2009)

Very interesting Beau! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## v2 (Dec 27, 2009)

"C" Flight 118th TRS. L-R Raymond Darby, Olen E. Ward, George Kutsher, Perry Cox, Earl Davis. Plane is "Sweats" #218282. Summer 1943, Aiken SC


----------



## v2 (Dec 27, 2009)

...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice v2!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool Pictures V2. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pics V2!!!


----------



## v2 (Dec 28, 2009)

An RAF crewman carries homing pigeons. Used as a last ditch communication or dropped to the french resistance!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2009)

8)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought it wsas lunch for the crew!


----------



## v2 (Dec 28, 2009)

B-24 used to locate downed pilots in China and the South China Sea


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2009)

What a cool shot!


----------



## Célérité (Jan 2, 2010)

Some picture of squadron Lafayette...
Delivery of P40 from USA to France.


----------



## v2 (Feb 5, 2010)

...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool V2!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2010)

8) Nice pic!


----------



## v2 (Feb 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice pic Dominic, and note the 'Mickey' radar dopme in place of the ball turret.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 20, 2010)

Excellent V2!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice V-2!


----------



## v2 (Mar 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2010)

Superb pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2010)

Great Pics...!


----------



## v2 (Mar 21, 2010)

...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2010)

Great pics Dominic. The shot of the Typhoon is superb, with some recognisable faces. The last shot I'm fairly sure is Stretton, only a few miles from where I live. The black 'sheds' are still there today.


----------



## v2 (Jul 7, 2010)

Lucky Lady...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 7, 2010)

You could say that. Great find V2, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2010)

Heck, I thought that was my ex-wife at first! Great pic Dominic.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## skeeter (Jul 10, 2010)

Wonderful photos thank you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice one V2!


----------



## jrw1238 (Jul 10, 2010)

OK! I've shot my whole morning looking at this thread. Great photos guys. As a Civil Air Patrol cadet in my much, much younger days it was good to see some of the aiplanes they used.


----------



## v2 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mossie....


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 4, 2010)

Very cool!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2010)

Good shot!


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Aug 6, 2010)

Some pics.8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice, love the last one.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 6, 2010)

Excellent material JR!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice stuff ! I particularly like the shot of the Warwick - don't often see many pics, especially colour shots.


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Aug 9, 2010)

Another pictures.8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 9, 2010)

Very interesting photos JR!!!!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice pictures JR.


Wheels


----------



## ThunderThud (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah nice pics JR!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice! Love the P-39


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2010)

Great stuff...love the P-39 too....


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Aug 28, 2010)

Some pics P-39.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2010)

Good ones!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pics...


----------



## Bernhart (Aug 29, 2010)

interesting scheme on the british b-17 any idea what theatre?


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 29, 2010)

Bernhart said:


> interesting scheme on the british b-17 any idea what theatre?



It's still an American plane, but with the fin flash I'd have to say North African maybe?


----------



## phas3e (Aug 30, 2010)

B-17E 41-9141 flew with the 8th AF in England.
It was part of an order for the RAF which was held by the USAAF after Pearl Harbour and possibly saw service with 97th BG
It features the scheme devised for RAF Fortress' on missions to Norway

Information from Model aircraft monthly Vol 6 issue 8


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Aug 31, 2010)

These shots in colour are of the 312th (Czechoslovak) fighter squadron and were taken at the Harrowbeer airbase, north of the port of Plymouth (Devonshire). Some of the best pilots of the 312th squadron were awarded with decorations and medals during this parade. The pictured aircraft are Spitfires Mk.Vb and Vc.8)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice, Jarda. Thanks. 

MM
Proud Canadian


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2010)

The P-39 series is really great. Those birds DID work.  Seems well-designed for servicing.

MM
Proud Canadian


----------



## v2 (Sep 3, 2010)

Pilots of 257 (Burma) Squadron RAF:


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 3, 2010)

on the b 17 would that be costal command then?


----------



## otftch (Sep 3, 2010)

Any info on the striped P-39 ?
Ed


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2010)

The pic of the B17 is not a Coastal Command scheme, which was Gret/White. It's in a camouflage scheme destined for the RAF, but never used, as it was presumably transferred to the USAAC as mentioned. The few B17Es with the RAF were with Coastal Command, in the scheme mentioned above, whereas the (equivalent colours) of darl green, dark earth and Azure had been used on the 90 sqn B17Cs, the remaining few then being transferred to coastal Command and re-painted.


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks for the info. would be an interesting scheme
to paint


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## bananapup (Sep 5, 2010)

This is a picture V2 posted.....






As a former news photographer I found it facinating so I cleaned up a copy for myself.

Thought I'd share it in case anyone else likes it as much as I do.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 5, 2010)

Looking back at the poster of the Sullivan brothers. They talked there way into serving together on the same ship, I don't think there were any regs regarding this at the time. The ship was sunk and all the brothers perished. There are regs in place now regarding the stationing of siblings at the same duty stations now. I am not sure the type, there was a ship named after them the USS The Sullivans.


----------



## Alexfly (Sep 6, 2010)

Some pictures taken in Comiso.
Alex


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow. Haven't seen those before, very cool Alex!


----------



## Alexfly (Sep 7, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Wow. Haven't seen those before, very cool Alex!



You could not. These were taken by my father in 1940 just before the war was starting. Unfortunately many colour slides were lost. B&W are for sure much more.


----------



## v2 (Sep 12, 2010)

B-24 and C-87


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 12, 2010)

Excellent material V2!! Thank you for sharing sir!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree, nice!


----------



## v2 (Sep 13, 2010)

Y1 B17


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice and what an interesting bomb display.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 13, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2010)

Great stuff Dominik.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 14, 2010)

Airframes said:


> The pic of the B17 is not a Coastal Command scheme, which was Gret/White. It's in a camouflage scheme destined for the RAF, but never used, as it was presumably transferred to the USAAC as mentioned. The few B17Es with the RAF were with Coastal Command, in the scheme mentioned above, whereas the (equivalent colours) of darl green, dark earth and Azure had been used on the 90 sqn B17Cs, the remaining few then being transferred to coastal Command and re-painted.


The RCAF flew B17's 3 E's and 3 F's with 168 Heavy Transport sqn until 1946 they were used as trans Atlantic mail aircraft , they were unarmed however and I haven't been able to find pics of them so I have no clue as to what schemes they used, but what sort of piqued me was was the tail # 41 9141 and the on used by the RCAF was 41 9142


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2010)

excellent pics!


----------



## ppopsie (Sep 15, 2010)

Amazing pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## v2 (Sep 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 20, 2010)

Now that is awesome!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree Wildcat!


----------



## drgondog (Sep 20, 2010)

I loved the A-20 and A-26 and wish I could have flown them both..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool shot!


----------



## v2 (Oct 18, 2010)

759 BS B-24 on hardstand prior to take off 1944


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Oct 18, 2010)

Some pics.8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## v2 (Oct 19, 2010)

459 BG


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2010)

Good ones v2!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 20, 2010)

You guys were busy while I was gone. Great material folks!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2010)

Love the P-47 pic. Wow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

Cool pics!


----------



## v2 (Jan 26, 2012)

A flight of Bristol Beaufighters of No 272 Squadron RAF on patrol off Malta.

source: IWM


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent find V2!! Thanks for sharing sir!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 27, 2012)

THAT is awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2012)

Great stuff.


----------



## skipperbob (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice pic of a P-47 on the ground - England or Europe?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't know where but NICE Pic!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2012)

England, far as I know. This is the aircraft I think Ozhawk(?) modelled in a recent GB.


----------



## rochie (Feb 17, 2012)

Airframes said:


> England, far as I know. This is the aircraft I think Ozhawk(?) modelled in a recent GB.


sure is


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you do the smiley faces on the 250lb bombs?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool shot!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2012)

Outstanding thread. After looking at all the tank pix, it seems to me that modelers tanks are grossly under-weathered. I have 2 questions I hope someone can answer. Post #61, page 5. The B-25 showing a primered coating. Were all aircraft primered before the camo was applied? If so, I notice that modelers always show bare metal under the camo scheme, myself included. Heavily weathered aircraft would show metal but I would think that it would be edged with primer and then the camo. My thoughts would be (unless no primer was applied) Camo, slightly weathered, Camo, primer, and then heavily weather, camo, primer, metal. Post #299, page 39. Anyone know the model of the striped P-39? Any answers would be greatly appreciated to improve my weathering and a chance to model another odd-ball scheme.

Many Thanks,
Geo


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2012)

Quick answer - depending on country/time period/aircraft etc, then yes, most aircraft would have an etch primer applied. Many modellers show bare metal, deduced form photos, when, in fact, this could be either the primer, or, more usual, the base layer of the top coat paint, worn through and looking lighter in tone. However, it's important to know the subject, and those areas where wear and tear would result in bare metal showing, before applying such to a model. Areas of heavy wear could, and did, show bare metal, for example, around the windscreen frame, where constant abrasion by hands could remove the paint, and prime, and show vague signs of bare metal. Obviously, where 'metal to metal' contact abrasion took place, for instance around canopy tracks, then yes, bare metal could be expected.
Bottom line - know the subject, deduce areas of heavy wear, and study every image of the actual subject aircraft being modelled.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply Terry.

Geo


----------



## v2 (Apr 3, 2012)

P-61A-10-NO Black Widow "Dangerous Dan"- 425th Night Fighter Squadron


----------



## ozhawk40 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice pic V2. Are those guys loading up a belt of 100% tracer? That would make a spectacular display for sure. Is there any expert on ammo markings around?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2012)

Possibly a mix of tracer/AP/API (or HEAP).


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2012)

Cool shot v2!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2012)

I would think it would be explosive rounds for tracers would give away your position. And you don't want to do that in the dark. I may be wrong though. Cause I have been before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice shot!


----------



## v2 (May 2, 2012)

1943- Coastal Command.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 4, 2012)

Nice V2!


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2012)

Cool shot!


----------



## v2 (May 7, 2012)

...


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2012)

Cool shots v2!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2012)

Great stuff Dominik. That first shot in the Russian pics looks like an actor who's name escapes me!


----------



## MacArther (May 7, 2012)

A few questions.
On the very first page, the picture with the deep ocean blue Wildcats: Are those FM model Wildcats? Which Theater?

Also on the first page: The men manning the anti-aircraft gun with WW1 looking plate (flat) helmets, what gun are they manning? Which Army are they with, when and where if possible?


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2012)

First gun is a 40mm Bofors, the one lower right appears to be a triple 20mm Oerlikon. Both appear to be in Europe, with British or Commonwealth troops manning them. (the US star was used on all allied vehicles and equipment from D-day).
It's possible that the Bofors pic is post-war, just going of the later style helmet, helmet scrim, and camouflage on the gun.


----------



## stug3 (Apr 6, 2013)

This has been posted already, but the colors are a little more muted in this one.


----------



## stug3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hurricane Mark IIDs of No 6 Squadron, RAF rolling out at Gabes, Tunisia, for a tank-busting raid, 6 April 1943


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2013)

Cool shots!


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Apr 6, 2013)

Some interesting images.


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Apr 7, 2013)

So a few more images.8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2013)

Some great shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2013)

Most of those I have not seen before, thanks for sharing!


----------



## stug3 (May 17, 2013)

Two Bristol Beauforts (N1173/`MW-E' and AW242/`MW-B') of 217 Squadron, Royal Air Force patrolling the British coast near St Eval, Cornwall.


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2013)

Cool shots!


----------



## Procrastintor (May 24, 2013)

I don't know if you noticed it, so I will highlight it, first page, FLAAAAMETHROWER TAAAANK! You heard me, a tank, with a flame thrower.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 24, 2013)

But seriously, these are some great pics. Also, I'm curious as to why some of these are in HD, are some of them recent photos from airshows or something?


----------



## stug3 (May 26, 2013)

Boeing Flying Fortress Mk IIA of No. 220 Squadron RAF, based at Benbecula in the Outer Hebrides, May 1943.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 27, 2013)

Very nice pictures. Thanks for sharing. It looks like that plane on post 381, third one down, was taken just prior to the Korean war but after WW2. I believe this is the final configuration of the P-61, later called the F-15. Nice.


----------



## stug3 (Jul 23, 2019)

B-24D 'Silver Streak' 'assembly' or 'formation' ship of 466th BG. In the views of the later scheme I think the L symbol is made with lights for illumination.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2019)

Very cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

